# Americans moving to St Johns Newfoundland From Dubai



## Offshorewife (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

We are a family of 6 currently living in Dubai and moving to St Johns Newfoundland June 2015. We have lived abroad for many years but never in a cold climate.
I have a few questions about our move.

1. What school or schools do most expat children attend? Our children have been in very diverse schools and we would like to continue this if possible. 
2. Where should I begin my search in regards to housing? 
3. We have a Filipino nanny that has been with us for 8 years and we want to bring her with us. Has anyone attempted this?
4. Clothing!!! This may be a dumb question but considering the last 5 years we have lived in shorts, t-shirts & flip flops I cannot wrap my mind around purchasing the clothing we will need. How does one dress the children to keep them warm outdoors & comfortable indoors? 

Regards,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Offshorewife said:


> 1. What school or schools do most expat children attend? Our children have been in very diverse schools and we would like to continue this if possible.


The majority of people here just send their kids to the school that is local to their home.




> 2. Where should I begin my search in regards to housing?



For rent or for purchase? Try Googling for names of real estate agents and contact them.





> 3. We have a Filipino nanny that has been with us for 8 years and we want to bring her with us. Has anyone attempted this?


Not sure the government would allow that.




> 4. Clothing!!! This may be a dumb question but considering the last 5 years we have lived in shorts, t-shirts & flip flops I cannot wrap my mind around purchasing the clothing we will need. How does one dress the children to keep them warm outdoors & comfortable indoors?



When do you plan to arrive? If in spring, summer, or fall you won't need winter clothing and can just buy it here before winter starts.


----------



## Offshorewife (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, that was LOADS of help!


----------



## adoborepublic (Apr 25, 2014)

Offshorewife said:


> 3. We have a Filipino nanny that has been with us for 8 years and we want to bring her with us. Has anyone attempted this?


Some diplomats I know from the Philippines have done this. I don't know if it's applicable in your case.


----------



## Sequerrah (Jan 25, 2012)

I was born and raised in St. John's, lived in Dubai for two years, and am now living in the US. I'd be glad to answer any questions you have.

1. Usually your children are sent to whatever school they're zoned for, based on where you live, but it IS possible to choose sometimes. How old are they? I know what the schools are like in the UAE, so two of the more prominent schools in SJ are Gonzaga and Holy Heart of Mary. Both have a strong reputation on all areas, especially the arts.

2. Not sure I can help you there, but if I were you I'd limit my search to only a few areas of town. You'd probably be happiest in the East End but there are nice neighborhoods scattered around all areas of town. If you have a lead on a neighborhood, pet me know and I'll tell what it's like there.

3. As someone said, the government might not allow this. 

4. Your family is in for quite a shock! I'm not gonna lie...St. John's has some miserable weather. The winters are actually milder than the majority of Canada, but the wind, rain, and sheer amount of snow can really take its toll. If you're willng to spend the cash, I'd nvest in some Canada Goose jackets. It doesn't get much warmer and durable than that. The new popular trend in NL is sealskin clothng as well. Very warm and all locally made. Make sure to buy well before the winter though.

Coats, boots, mitts and toques are the priorities, but honestly no amount of clothing will prepare you for your first winter in St. John's. Your attitude and sense of humour is your best protection against the cold! There's a reason we NL'ers have a reputation for beng friendly and funny...it's a survival mechanism!

I'd be happy to answer any mre questions you have, just let me know!


----------

